# Extreme Micro X



## Bayou Boy (May 18, 2019)

Good Morning everyone. I'm new here and i am looking for information on Micro Skiffs. I have been looking around on the web and there are some nice rigs out there but also have a nice $ tag on them. I'm in southern Louisiana and fish the marshes here as often as I can. I looked at fiberglass and aluminium as well. Can anybody give me some information or feedback on a boat from Extreme called the Micro X?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They are a tough aluminum boat that is configured so you sit in the middle of the boat to center the weight.


----------



## Bayou Boy (May 18, 2019)

What size boat would be suitable to move around on deck a little for two men fishing and still draft shallow and easy to pole. Minimum width?


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

I’m gonna visit them ~ 5/29 on my way to GA for some trout fishing. Interested in the X as well. Will post up afterwards


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Im not a super big guy but i like solid footing so i don't like anything less than 60"


----------



## Texun (Jun 21, 2019)

tx8er said:


> I’m gonna visit them ~ 5/29 on my way to GA for some trout fishing. Interested in the X as well. Will post up afterwards


Did you end up visiting Xtreme?


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Texun said:


> Did you end up visiting Xtreme?


I did not. I called to set up a time to see them and was told they did not have any on site. They offered to call me when they did but because I was traveling the timing would not work out. They told me their new dealer in Beaumont (http://circledboats.net/) would be getting a couple but I have not had the time to check with them.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in Bmt.... Always looking for someone to fish with or drink a beer with......


----------



## Texun (Jun 21, 2019)

I may reach out to Circle D and see what they have. Also I’m interested to talk to guy that are poking in aluminum boats. Some say they are too loud some say they can be used if you prepare them the right way.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Talk to Brian Little at Sabine Skiffs. Hes the expert on Al poling skiffs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Texun said:


> I may reach out to Circle D and see what they have. Also I’m interested to talk to guy that are poking in aluminum boats. Some say they are too loud some say they can be used if you prepare them the right way.


If its a modified v it will have hull slap just pole the boat backwards and it will pole much quieter. Here is mine note the casting platform on the front that's where I pole it from


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

View uncle J's custom aluminum boats in Morgan City, fair prices, built to ur specs


----------

